# Coot... It whats for dinner



## manzquad (Feb 10, 2010)

I have a theory as to why the big ducks always want to land in the middle of the big pond and not around the edges where we often set decoys. Why would a mallard want to land in 6 dozen decoys when it can be with its 10,000 coot buddies out in the open?

I recently tried a new to me recipe http://utahwildlife.net/forum/viewtopic.php?f=50&t=28946, which my family loved so much they have been begging me to make again. Well it was a slow day on the Turpin Sat. with too many 'live decoy' swiming around. I thought I wonder how they will taste as skewers???







Using this recipe you wont be able to tell the difference.







When cleaning the coots breast they were extremely tender, they have to be they dont fly far. So with my first hand experience I will shoot every coot I can (up to 25  ) in order to decoy more big ducks along edges.

Hi, I'm Mike and shoot and eat coot....


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Uh....many will agree that you can't tell the difference between the taste of a duck and a coot. 

Good post.


----------



## Markthehunter88 (Nov 5, 2010)

GREAT! now look what you have done! the coot pond will get blasted tonight! i better try this! :mrgreen:


----------



## manzquad (Feb 10, 2010)

I also came across this, http://www.fws.gov/news/historic/1944/19440819.pdf
o-||


----------



## manzquad (Feb 10, 2010)

Markthehunter88 said:


> GREAT! now look what you have done! the coot pond will get blasted tonight! i better try this! :mrgreen:


I hope it does, I think more big ducks will decoy better. When we hike into little pot holes there are no coots to be seen and the ducks work the decoys. When we hunt larger bodies of water, we have more pass shots, than locked up decoy shots because the ducks are headed to the big raft of coots in the middle.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

manzquad said:


> I also came across this, http://www.fws.gov/news/historic/1944/19440819.pdf
> o-||


See, I told you coot was just as good (or bad) as duck. I wonder what year that memo was written? Probably during the Great Depression. 

Hey, just kiddin, I'd rather eat a coot than a shoveler. I admire a guy that tries new things to eat. Variety is the spice of life. Good job.

Listen, try some coot liver and get back with a report. Uh..I had all I want, thank you.


----------



## cootsrfun2shoot (Sep 24, 2012)

Way to go Mike. I want to know how many full 25 bird limits you have taken in one day. Come on please tell. It is a goal of mine to have a buddy and myself get 50 in one day, but we havent even come close yet. It is our duty to keep on trying though.


----------



## Kevin D (Sep 15, 2007)

Well, you can thank me now.......I'm leaving plenty of birds for seed for you........ -O,-


----------



## honteg (Oct 31, 2012)

Slow in Turpin on Saturday? If your talking Turpin Farmington bay then i wonder what i was shooting at....?


----------



## richard rouleau (Apr 12, 2008)

coots are good i deep fry the coots i shoot turn out real good


----------



## Greenhead_Slayer (Oct 16, 2007)

_/O 

I've tried this a couple times and definitely noticed a difference. Not a fan.


----------



## duckhunter1096 (Sep 25, 2007)

EFF!!! Now everyone will be shooting them! I've been taking coot for years now. As stated, they are WAY more tender than ducks... and while they smell a lil more when cleaning, if cooked right, they are incredible.


----------



## JuniorPre 360 (Feb 22, 2012)

I'm tryin this one out.


----------



## manzquad (Feb 10, 2010)

It is now my goal to shoot a limit. I often hunt with 2 other guys, so a tailgate picture with 75 coots = better decoying ducks.

That article is circa 1944


----------



## shaun larsen (Aug 5, 2011)

cootsrfun2shoot said:


> Way to go Mike. I want to know how many full 25 bird limits you have taken in one day. Come on please tell. It is a goal of mine to have a buddy and myself get 50 in one day, but we havent even come close yet. It is our duty to keep on trying though.


its alot harder than you might think... but it is possible!!

2 limits of coots (50) :twisted: 








my limit of coots (25) and 14 ducks (couldnt talk the brother in to shooting his coot limit that day) :evil: 









and if youre lucky, you might get a little bonus


----------



## manzquad (Feb 10, 2010)

Where was the coot banded and then killed? How many years?


----------



## JuniorPre 360 (Feb 22, 2012)

manzquad said:


> Where was the coot banded and then killed? How many years?


Did it run here?!?!


----------



## shaun larsen (Aug 5, 2011)

I don't remeber the year it was banded, but it was banded at FB, and killed on UT lake in 2010


----------



## BlackCloud (Oct 12, 2012)

I just couldn't bring myself to spend the money on shells shooting coots. Especially enough to fill a limit of coots and ducks


----------



## duckhunter1096 (Sep 25, 2007)

BlackCloud said:


> I just couldn't bring myself to spend the money on shells shooting coots. Especially enough to fill a limit of coots and ducks


That's some funny chit right there... I'm not gonna divulge my "spot"... but late winter, my brother and I hit our place... lots of ice, several open channels. One time we went out, and with how concentrated the birds were, only one of us were going to shoot at the first group... 2 shots later, my brother had 19 of his 25 coots. They're kinda dumb, and landed back in the area. 4 shots later, had his 25. I didn't do quite as well, but with 10 shells, had my 25 (Mine weren't as concentrated as his were). SO... My average for a limit of ducks (when I get a limit of ducks) is anywhere from 15 - 45. (Yes, one day it took me 45 shells to get a limit... lousy shot)

The other thing about Coot is that you'll get about as much meat off of them as you would a Goldeneye or Scaup... So really, Unless you only get bigger ducks in your limits, the coot is cheaper per pound than duck, and honestly, on the table, just as good.


----------



## JuniorPre 360 (Feb 22, 2012)

I tried this meal but not with coot. Cooked them up just last night. They are just a little spicey. I'd say make sure that they are hot when you eat them. it seemed to me that they were a little dry when they cooled off. I also marinaded them a little differently. I cut them up and stuck them in a zip lock bag with the marinade inside and left them for 5 hours, then cooked them at medium-high on my indoor grill. I'll be making these again.


----------

